# Cleaning my screen



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

I bought a lowrance elite 5 and my buddy came over to check it out
And he put his finger prints all over it. Is there a special way to clean 
It?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Same way you'd clean any LCD screen. Get an LCD safe solution or a diluted water/vinegar mixture, don't do it dry. And a microfiber cloth. No paper towels or napkins as you may end up with tiny scratches. And don't press too hard or you may damage the pixels.

http://lifehacker.com/5875667/how-to-properly-clean-all-your-gadgets-without-ruining-them


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Cleaning your Electronics: [ame]http://youtu.be/Qub5FKsjjdk[/ame] I use this method


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

Cool thanks for the help


----------

